# Speckled Molly hiding under a rock



## NVmySSmaro (Nov 2, 2009)

It's my girlfriend's 10 gallon tank, it's the lone fish in the tank, only been in there a few days, it's a freshly cycled tank. It's not active, it eats, but hides behind/under the rocks in the tank, any ideas why? or is this normal since it's alone?

Ammonia - 0
nitrites - 0
Nitrates - less then 5ppm
PH- 7.6-7.8


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

How long has the tank been set-up?............Is the molly a male or female?.............Are there any type of plants in the tank?........Real or fake?.........

Could be stressed from being by itself, could be getting ready to birth.........could be some other cause for stress, and it could also be fine......Hard to say..........keep an eye on it and your water parameters......


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

It's probably just a bit scared. New tank and all.


----------



## NVmySSmaro (Nov 2, 2009)

the tank has been up and cycling for a bit over a month, just fake plant in the tank. I'm not 100% on sexing fish, but it does appear to be a female.


----------

